# Suche: Pictogramme



## Blackylein (23. April 2006)

Hi!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bildern von diesen Mäxchen, die man überall sieht.

WC Schilder
Fußgängerampeln
Verkehrsschilder

als Beispiel:

http://photocase.com/photodetail.asp?i=4912

Diese Mäxchen gibts auch standardmäßig bei Photoshop

Ich suche jetzt Bilder von diesen Mäxchen wo die irgendwas lustiges machen. Bin mir sicher ich hab schon mal so was gesehen aber ich kann leider nichts finden. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?

cYa


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. April 2006)

Hallo,

Durchsuche mal bei dafont.com die Dingbat-Palette, da findest Du unter anderem auch die Dingbats | Sport.


----------



## Blackylein (29. April 2006)

Hi!

Die Dingbats sind zwar cool aber da machen die Mäxchen nix lustiges


----------



## therealcharlie (6. Mai 2006)

schon mal an selbst zeichnen gedacht?


----------



## Blackylein (7. Mai 2006)

wenn ich zeichnen könnte dann wär das wirklich cool


----------

